# Auto Finesse's new detailing studio...



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

We are pleased to announce we are moving to a new workshop  located just behind Stansted airport, 5 mins from the M11:thumb:.
Its been a while in the making and we finally completed and got the keys yesterday :thumb:

Here are a few pics of it in its current state, but we have some big plans. il keep this thread up to date with its progress over the coming weeks.

This is the "detailing bay" it also has a little office and kitchen il take some pics of when im back up there:



















The dog approves:










Another nice touch is we are next door to Dom and Pj's (Dodo Juice) new office :thumb: Wax on tap :lol: and its always good fun harrasing Pj 

You can get daily up dates and info on the studio build and all of what we are up to on our twitter page http://twitter.com/AutoFinesse

Comments, questions and even suggestions are welcomed

James

**Update 25/9/2010**

Well today we got started turning the new unit in to a nice little detailing bay, 
first job a bit of painting, i also took a few better pics of the place for you all too
rather than the rather ropey iPhone ones i put up first.

Walls painted and wood work given a lick of paint:










The outside:










The office/kitchen:



















Next jobs are still decorating, flooring etc, then we can get the lighting and equipment in


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Looks nice dude!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

very nice mate


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice one James - looks smaller than the current unit?


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations James, best of luck at the new studio 

Baz


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

james b said:


>


I love this place and so do my boys ! lol They stay up their the entire time


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks guys, yes its a bit smaller than our current place (that to be fair is bigger than we need) but its all about location, the advantage is its on a nice little industrial estate with CCTV etc and with proper roads  a train station that runs in to London Liverpool st or Cambridge right on its door step


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

james b said:


> Thanks guys, yes its a bit smaller than our current place (that to be fair is bigger than we need) but its all about location, the advantage is its on a nice little industrial estate with CCTV etc and with proper roads  a train station that runs in to London Liverpool st or Cambridge right on its door step


Location sounds spot-on! Don't think you'd need much more in terms of location for your current and prospective clients :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

James it look excellent and im sure you will have it looking fantastic soon


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks good james :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Im sure it will be fantastic when finished...


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks a nice size to work in.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

updates daily then please  :lol:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice place to work


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> updates daily then please  :lol:


Get your self on Twitter for day to day up dates, il do as Iain did with his and update the first post as we go on here every 2-4 days as stuff gets done.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

all the best with the new Gaff James cant wait to see how this one turns out!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Good Luck with the new unit James - Looking forward to seeing what you do with it


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice looking unit mate :thumb:

Look forward to the updates


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice :thumb:

Are we likely to see Dom or PJ make an appearance in the Studio helping you out?


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Looking good mate, you need to buy that table I showed you for the waiting room.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice! i would love a unit like that


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> Very nice :thumb:
> 
> Are we likely to see Dom or PJ make an appearance in the Studio helping you out?


Maybe... or maybe we will nab James for an appearance in our Dodo detailing studio when we have created it... in fact he will most likely be over to experience the Tiki Beach bar we are planning :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I need to come and visit Dodo Land one day


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We'll have an open day sometime in 2011 (hopefully!).

No wedding chapel there, though... sorry


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> We'll have an open day sometime in 2011 (hopefully!).
> 
> No wedding chapel there, though... sorry


At the rate you boys are filling units up, by 2011 it best be a summer do cos it will have to be an out door event :lol:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice work space James, and how conveinient being right next door to Dodo Juice.

:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

**Update on Page one for all that are following**


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Looking much better already, if you need a hand mate.........

Dont ask me im **** at diy!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

love it mate  i take it you're painting it the WHITE white, rather than the creamy white?

that office space is huge!! sofa, plasma and a ps3?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nope we are painting it off white  much better to work in and better for final pics 

sofa, and a screen is on the list but sling the ps3 out for an Xbox on live


----------



## Dodoalan (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice looking studio, and great location. Best of luck


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looking good JB 

I go to view a new one on tuesday also.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks a nice space James, congratulations.:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Cool... do you want to borrow my truck to see if you can detail it, just to make sure it fits? I'll let you do it for free as well, I'm not nasty enough to charge you


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> Cool... do you want to borrow my truck to see if you can detail it, just to make sure it fits? I'll let you do it for free as well, I'm not nasty enough to charge you


Thanks for your offer, il take you up on it, we are bassed in tescos car park go find the dude with the trolly and little bucket, let him do wash it, give him the fiver and il reimburse you right away, be sure to take some pics of him hard at work :doublesho:lol::lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

james b said:


> Thanks for your offer, il take you up on it, we are bassed in tescos car park go find the dude with the trolly and little bucket, let him do wash it, give him the fiver and il reimburse you right away, be sure to take some pics of him hard at work :doublesho:lol::lol::lol::thumb:












Can I have my £5.00 now?


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

haha! i've got a photo like that at the local morrisons too, try dig it out

not quite as clear as yours though CJA


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

james b said:


> Thanks for your offer, il take you up on it, we are bassed in tescos car park go find the dude with the trolly and little bucket, let him do wash it, give him the fiver and il reimburse you right away, be sure to take some pics of him hard at work :doublesho:lol::lol::lol::thumb:


Don't be cruel mr finesse, u started off like that lol !!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

james b said:


> Thanks for your offer, il take you up on it, we are bassed in tescos car park go find the dude with the trolly and little bucket, let him do wash it, give him the fiver and il reimburse you right away, be sure to take some pics of him hard at work :doublesho:lol::lol::lol::thumb:


I thought you were Autofinesse, not Achmed Finesse :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> I thought you were Autofinesse, not Achmed Finesse :lol:


That's well funny, £5.00 was far too much then mate. £2.50 back then lol !!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> Cool... do you want to borrow my truck to see if you can detail it, just to make sure it fits? I'll let you do it for free as well, I'm not nasty enough to charge you


Trying your best to get the truck cleaned for free aint ya 

BTW: I replied to you in me details thread

:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

updated pics look cool dude


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Congratulations James, looks like it will be great when's it's finished :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

looking good mate :thumb:


----------

